# My maine coons



## Coonycats (Dec 19, 2013)

Here are my babies:
Pippi is a three year Old half maine coon (top left and middle photos), and Leonardo, Edward Bear and Tabitha my maine coon kittens (Leonardo cream tabby, Edward Bear blue and Tabitha silver tortie tabby


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lovely cats


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

They're gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

They are lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love them all


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lucky you, they are gorgeous


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful babies, all of them! I have a soft spot for coonies!


----------



## Raggiefriend (Jun 5, 2013)

They are gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful ... love their big feet. I want a Coonie next - got NFC's now.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous cats

Viv xx


----------



## dian11 (Jan 14, 2014)

I love these animals. they are great


----------



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

OMG they are all so gorgeous!!! Love this breed.


----------

